# Mondo grass



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Will mondo grass survive in low light conditions?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Mondo grass is not a true aquatic plant. It will eventually die if you keep it underwater.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Mondo grass is not a true aquatic plant. It will eventually die if you keep it underwater.


It will? Shoot. Petsmart just sold me some yesterday without saying anything about it x.x


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Canis said:


> It will? Shoot. Petsmart just sold me some yesterday without saying anything about it x.x


It's often sold as an aquatic plant, they do that just to get money :/


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> It's often sold as an aquatic plant, they do that just to get money :/


Do you know if Petsmart takes plants back? I definitely don't want anything rotting in my tank. That's a bit disappointing too, it was a really cute plant.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I have some in my 46g tank & its actually doing well at the moment. I've had it for probably 6 months or so. The biggest problem I've had with it is the snails munching on it & I had a spell of black beard algae. I bought it & then looked it up online, decided to keep it, glad I did. How long it'll last well I'll see.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It can survive for some time underwater but it does eventually die off being non-aquatic. A lot of terrestrial plants sold for aquarium use are marginal/bog plants and so can spend some time submerged before dying.


----------

